# 

## natadizain

.  :      100000 S. , ,  ,  :1  - 30000, 2  - 30000, 3  - 15000,4  - 15000, 5 - 10000.   : , 11.08.20 -  2  :1   15000, 2   40000    2 .    :      1  2 ?

----------

> .  :      100000 S. , ,  ,  :1  - 30000, 2  - 30000, 3  - 15000,4  - 15000, 5 - 10000.   : , 11.08.20 -  2  :1   15000, 2   40000    2 .    :      1  2 ?


   ?     100%, ? ,     ,  3, 30000/30000  40000/40000

----------


## natadizain

,         :  / 3

----------

> ,         :  / 3


, ,     ,  ?       -  3. ,    .        .   :" 100 000     11.08.2020"

----------

,    ,   100%   .     ,     .   -   ,      . .  6      16  2017  N 181-

..

----------


## natadizain

.    ,    100%,  .

----------

